# Yanmar CBL40



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Neighbor a few hops away just got a used CBL40 for under $30K. It's the only other Yanmar tractor I know close to me.  Wonder if I could barter a few small jobs for his assistance this up coming summer.    

It has a TURBO too! 









Specs: https://www.ritchiespecs.com/model/yanmar-cbl40-loader-backhoe


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a nice looking machine! Don't think I have seen one of those before.


----------

